

Why PuSH (or PubSubHubbub) Could Threaten Twitter - cmelbye
http://www.bloggingpro.com/archives/2010/03/05/2-reasons-why-pubsubhubbub-could-threaten-twitter/

======
morisy
RSS never caught on among the masses like many hoped, and PuSH really doesn't
address much of the usability concerns, as nice an upgrade as it is to
bringing feeds to real time.

Positioning PuSH as a "Twitter killer" I think forgets or ignores most of this
history. Instead, Twitter and other microblogging services are likely to adopt
or co-opt it and CloudRSS. More succinctly: PuSh is plumbing, not a full
service.

~~~
whalesalad
I could not agree more. I don't know why people keep making claims that a
technology (PuSH) can kill a service (Twitter) with a HUGE community behind
it. The value in Twitter isn't the tech (it's nearly featureless), but the
users, community, and experience that it provides.

~~~
00joe
Is twitter really more popular than RSS? How many of those 10 billion tweets
have ever been read by anyone?

~~~
barkingcat
as a consumer destination site and a social networking hub, twitter is much
more "popular" than RSS. If we define popularity as being visible in popular
media, and generally acknowledged by a large portion of the population around
the world as something that people know of and know about, then yes - Twitter
is many orders of magnitude more popular than RSS.

------
timcash
PuSH is for Server to Server and does not address NAT issues. Until this
problem is solved I dont see how it can replace something like Twitter which
is becoming a protocol of its own. If you also consider the ability to search
and filter twitter (even by location) it is a ways ahead of RSS and ATOM

------
z8000
"Blogging Pro"? Right. My unborn child has a better grasp of basic grammar
rules. What an annoying thing to read!

